
Up to 25 cups of coffee a day safe for heart health, study finds - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/food/2019/jun/02/up-to-25-cups-of-coffee-a-day-safe-for-heart-health-study-finds
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20083260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20083260)

------
rossdavidh
I like coffee, but oh my god don't drink 25 cups of coffee a day. I'm not
necessarily saying it would be bad for your heart, I'm just saying that sounds
horrible.

~~~
lucas_membrane
Looks like the article did not address heart issues, only 'stiffening of the
arteries.'

IIRC, there was another study about a month back that found 15% increase in
some heart issues with more than 2 or 3 cups per day of caffeinated beverage.

------
musicale
Only 25? Guess I should cut back a bit.

------
blacksmith_tb
As an undergrad, I used to average about 15 cups, at that level your tolerance
is high enough that you need 2-3 cups to feel anything. Of course, it's
commonly claimed that Voltaire drank at least 40 cups a day[1]

1: [http://www.openculture.com/2015/03/philosophers-drinking-
cof...](http://www.openculture.com/2015/03/philosophers-drinking-coffee.html)

~~~
nitwit005
40 cups sounds like it's pushing the limits of what you can drink.

~~~
gdcohen
Maybe the cups were smaller in those days :-)

~~~
bradknowles
What’s really relevant is the amount of caffeine per cup and the total amount
of caffeine per day, not the amount of cups or the size of cups.

~~~
nitwit005
The size of the cups matters because you can only drink so much fluid in a
day. Even 40 small cups is a lot of liquid.

